# wine barrel pellets



## dave17a (Mar 8, 2013)

Gonna do more cheese while its stil cold at night. Everything i"ve done on different pellets has been great Next is wine barrel smoke. Todd has sent extra pellets last 2 times. Gonna do all I can do on cheese. After others taste this they want me to bring more. cant do it its for me. Lifes a bitch. Learned alot on this site and thank you ALL!


----------

